
Show HN: Form backend for AWS Lambda - dan9408
http://formplug.me
======
sscarduzio
Really nice, I had the need for this, but I eventually settled for an external
link to typeform.com + zapier.com email (all for free)

~~~
dan9408
Thanks, also a big TypeForm fan. For the future, there's also a variety of
other similar form forwarding services like this if you don't want to run your
own. Like Formspree ([https://formspree.io](https://formspree.io)) for
example.

